# Challenging Power Line Trail.



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that scrambler is BAD :rockn:


----------



## Mud Rat (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice video


----------

